# Dock en premier plan



## delamelon (28 Juillet 2009)

salut a tous!

voila j'aimerais avoir le Dock tout le temps au dessus des applications. par exemple au dessus de la barre d'état de Firefox, mais voila je n'arrive pas à le laisser comme ça..

si quelqu'un comprend ce que je veux dire 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2009)

au-dessus, c'est le seul bord de l'écran à partir duquel on ne peut pas afficher le Dock, en tout cas pas dans les fonctions de base (peut-être qu'un solution de customisation existe, mais je ne la connais pas).


----------



## delamelon (28 Juillet 2009)

mais avec mon écran de 13,3, je me retrouve avec une bande d'écran non exploitée...
dure à dire, mais ça me manque le full screen de Windows! :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2009)

delamelon a dit:


> mais avec mon écran de 13,3, je me retrouve avec une bande d'écran non exploitée...
> dure à dire, *mais ça me manque le full screen de Windows!* :rose:


Ben moi si y' bien une chose qui m'emmerde c'est le full screen de windows quand je passe dessus 

L'égout et les douleurs


----------



## delamelon (28 Juillet 2009)

par contre, j'ai remarqué que si le Dock est a gauche ou a droite, il laisse firefox de glisser dessous contrairement quand il est en bas...

vraiment pas sympa ce Dock!


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Juillet 2009)

delamelon a dit:


> mais avec mon écran de 13,3, je me retrouve avec une bande d'écran non exploitée...
> dure à dire, mais ça me manque le full screen de Windows! :rose:


Bonjour

Barre de menus/Pomme/Dock/Activer le masquage.

Le Dock est toujours actif.

@+


----------



## delamelon (28 Juillet 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Barre de menus/Pomme/Dock/Activer le masquage.
> 
> ...



j'avais essayé mais je veux vraiment voir le dock.. pour savoir ce qui tourne en fond!

merci quand même!


----------



## Az3l (28 Juillet 2009)

Je te conseille aussi d'activer le masquage du dock. Du moins, c'est comme ca que je fais et on s'y habitue vite. La place gagnee est non negligeable


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Juillet 2009)

Az3l a dit:


> Je te conseille aussi d'activer le masquage du dock. (...)





ceslinstinct a dit:


> (...) Barre de menus/Pomme/Dock/Activer le masquage (...)



 





edit/ Sinon : activer le masquage, agrandir la fenêtre au maxi et désactiver le masquage.
Le Dock se retrouve au-dessus.


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Juillet 2009)

delamelon a dit:


> j'avais essayé mais je veux vraiment voir le dock.. pour savoir ce qui tourne en fond!
> 
> merci quand même!


En dépannage, tu cache le Dock, tu ouvre Firefox et tu rend visible le Dock.

C'est ce que tu recherche?

Si c'est seulement pour Firefox, un AppleScript peut te faire ça facilement.

@+


----------



## delamelon (28 Juillet 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> En dépannage, tu cache le Dock, tu ouvre Firefox et tu rend visible le Dock.
> 
> C'est ce que tu recherche?
> 
> ...



non pas spécialement, c'est plutôt en continu qui m'intéresse.

je trouve vraiment ça bizarre que ça marche sur les emplacements latéraux et pas en bas! :mouais:


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2009)

parcce qu'en bas et en haut, il y a des boutons et des menus qui sont affichés par les navigateurs.


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

Il y a d'autres moyens aussi rapides pour voir les applis qui tournent, par exemple de configurer le bouton de la mighty mouse pour qu'en appuyant dessus on voit les applications ouvertes.


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Juillet 2009)

delamelon a dit:


> non pas spécialement, c'est plutôt en continu qui m'intéresse.
> 
> je trouve vraiment ça bizarre que ça marche sur les emplacements latéraux et pas en bas! :mouais:


Bonjour

Chez moi que le Dock soit à gauche, en bas où à droite c'est pareil.

Bon, faut savoir que mon Dock n'affiche que les icônes sans aucun reflets et fond.
Le fond de mon Dock c'est l'image du fond d'écran.

Ce qui fait que où je place mon Dock il est toujours identique à celui du bas.

@+


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

Tu veux dire que tu as un Dock en 2D (à l'ancienne, quoi) ? C'est aussi bien, je trouve.


----------



## ben206stras (29 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Il y a d'autres moyens aussi rapides pour voir les applis qui tournent, par exemple de configurer le bouton de la mighty mouse pour qu'en appuyant dessus on voit les applications ouvertes.


 
Ou bien utiliser les coins actifs...


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

Sachant que les coins actifs ne permettent pas de voir les applis lancées mais masquées ;-)
Pour info, ceci se règle (toutes les fenêtres) dans les préférences systèmes, Exposé et Spaces dans Léopard.


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu as un Dock en 2D (à l'ancienne, quoi) ? C'est aussi bien, je trouve.


Bonjour

Je vais t'avouer que je ne voie aucune différence sur mes icônes avec fond et sans fond (j'ai contrôlé avec des images de dock sur internet).

Va falloir que je regarde l'autre système Léopard dont le dock n'est pas modifié.

Je vais faire des copies d'écran pour voir .

@.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> Sachant que les coins actifs ne permettent pas de voir les applis lancées mais masquées ;-)
> Pour info, ceci se règle (toutes les fenêtres) dans les préférences systèmes, Exposé et Spaces dans Léopard.


Bonjour

Quand je travaille, pour n'avoir que les applications ouvertes dans le Dock j'utilise ceci (ça modifie le dock dans les 2 sens):


```
-- \\\ AFFICHAGE DU DOCK, TOUTES LES ICÔNES OU SEULEMENT CELLES DES APPLICATIONTS OUVERTES ///
	do shell script "defaults read com.apple.dock static-only"
	set x to item (((result) as integer) + 1) of {"TRUE", "FALSE"}
	do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dock static-only -bool " & x & ";killall Dock"
```

@+


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

Je pense que ce fil sera bien à sa place dans le sous-forum dédié à la personnalisation.


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu as un Dock en 2D (à l'ancienne, quoi) ? C'est aussi bien, je trouve.


Bonjour

Tu as raison le Dock est en 2D.

J'ai fait un contrôle avec le fond du Dock et les reflets des icônes tu as l'impression d'être en 3D.

Les icônes en 2D et en 3D sont identiques (elles sont en 2D), donc si l'on ôte le fond et les reflets c'est normal de se retrouver en 2D.

Dans un sens je préfère, comme ça mon Dock qu'il soit à droite, à gauche ou en bas il n'y a aucun changement (sauf la présentation en éventail qui ne marche qu'en bas de l'écran).

Cordialement

@+


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Août 2009)

Avec DragThing tu peux avoir un Dock flottant qui n'affiche que les applis ouvertes, positionner ou tu veux sur l'ecran, avec le style que tu veux (noir transparent, aqua, icones uniquement, noms des l'applis uniquement, etc..,).. ca te permettre de virer le Dock standard de l'ecran (masquage automatique) et d'avoir celui-la en permanence devant ton nez..

Ca peut ressembler a CA

PS : tu peux aussi avoir 40 Docks de ce genre en meme temps avec DragThing.. a toi de decouvrir le logiciel


----------



## delamelon (2 Août 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Chez moi que le Dock soit à gauche, en bas où à droite c'est pareil.
> 
> ...



autant pour moi... c'est aussi comme ça chez moi!

il doit y avoir un problème avec les notifications du forum, j'ai pas mis les pieds ici depuis 1 semaine et il y a eu plein de reply!

---------- Post added at 22h11 ---------- Previous post was at 21h47 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Avec DragThing tu peux avoir un Dock flottant qui n'affiche que les applis ouvertes, positionner ou tu veux sur l'ecran, avec le style que tu veux (noir transparent, aqua, icones uniquement, noms des l'applis uniquement, etc..,).. ca te permettre de virer le Dock standard de l'ecran (masquage automatique) et d'avoir celui-la en permanence devant ton nez..
> 
> Ca peut ressembler a CA
> 
> PS : tu peux aussi avoir 40 Docks de ce genre en meme temps avec DragThing.. a toi de decouvrir le logiciel



j'essaye ça de-suite!!


----------

